# New album OCTAVARIUM from DREAM THEATER



## Thorgeir (May 22, 2005)

http://www.dreamtheater.net/news_dreamtheater.php#octavarium




> *Dream Theater's "OCTAVARIUM" out on June 7th, 2005!
> 
> Dream Theater have completed work on their 8th full length studio album entitled "OCTAVARIUM" which is tentatively set for release through Atlantic Records on June 7th, 2005.
> 
> ...



Yeah, any HardK0re DT fans will already be soo on top of this, and would already have dloaded the unauthorised Samples, but there it is for anyone else :-D

Only 16 more days!!1 *Pitching a Tent*


----------



## Hammersmith (May 22, 2005)

My tent is pitched, the unauthorised samples are from James Labrie's solo album, and I've been waiting since mikeportnoy.com released the news. Yes, I'm a sad fanboy, but I really cannot wait.


----------



## Zale (May 22, 2005)

Post it in the Metalheads thread then  Don't let the thread die!


----------



## greypilgrim (May 22, 2005)

Cool. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, for those two other people who may (but probably don't) care, it's out, I have a shiny new copy, and it's AMAZING. But then, who'd have expected anything less from the best band in the world?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 24, 2005)

Cool. Ya know...Dream Theater is coming to Cleveland in a few weeks, but I'm passing up this one...because they're playing with Megadeath, they suck.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 24, 2005)

greypilgrim said:


> Cool. Ya know...Dream Theater is coming to Cleveland in a few weeks, but I'm passing up this one...because they're playing with Megadeath, they suck.


Well the Megadeth tour isn't coming past me, but they should do a second tour alone (I think that's their usual routine) which I'd love to catch them on.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 10, 2005)

This thread has been moved to Stuff & Bother by Eledhwen


----------

